# any info or help



## nicola&john (Mar 28, 2010)

hi everyone again,
As you will know from our last post we are planning on moving to Spain,
what we was wondering was your personal area would be best for myself and my family? 
My little girl is 16months old!!!! so we would need to be close to nurseries,schools,doctors and hospitals.
Is there any area where there and not many English Beauticians/nail techs?
My partner is a joiner/general builder/tiler (pretty much all aspects of the building trade).
We totally understand the unemployment situation in Spain at the moment and we have NOT got blinkers on, at the end of the day we are a young family with lots of personality and get up and go. We are both very hard workers etc.
We would rather give it our best shot while we are still young than never never no and live in regret in the future.
Like i said earlier we TOTALLY UNDERSTAND ITS GOING TO BE HARD but we are not stupid or gullible. 
Thanks nic & john xxx

p.s ideas on areas pls thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nicola&john said:


> hi everyone again,
> As you will know from our last post we are planning on moving to Spain,
> what we was wondering was your personal area would be best for myself and my family?
> My little girl is 16months old!!!! so we would need to be close to nurseries,schools,doctors and hospitals.
> ...


I think you've already had the best advice; you have to see for yourselves.
I know you're probably looking for some tips to give you ideas of possible areas, but I think it's very difficult to give that kind of info as things change all the time (look at what happened to the building business here in the last couple of years). And different people have different perspectives, needs, expectations etc.
You could give us a little more to go on, for example beach or inland, North or South, one language or two (many areas have two), town or country, expat or not...
As for schools, doctors etc that comes after. Any decent sized place will have schools and basic facilities. First you have to find the area, then the village, town or city and then the area that best suits you within that village, town or city.


----------



## nicola&john (Mar 28, 2010)

hi there steve ,
thanks for your reply yeah we had the idea of doing that , but we wanted to get a couple of veiws off you guys on here were the better places are .
We do understand want the current situation is there but we still want to give it ago .
mucha gracias


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

I would recommend RONDA, (Malaga) if you prefer living in the mountains. City has Hospital, monuments, schools and even a Nursery university. Little Snowy in winter, fresh in summer ,plenty of bars, restaurants and shops.
Is one of my favorites places in Spain, and the old Town y El Tajo are gorgeous.
You will find a lot of little mountain villages 20 min around by car and if you like trekking and horses you will enjoy the spot.
Do some research in the net.
Best wishes mate.



























Is not a wonderful place?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd recommend Alhaurin El Grande, or Alhaurin de la torre. El Grande has a high number of British expats and has a couple of english hairdressers who maybe interested in having a beautician??? De la Torre, is more Spanish, but seems quite affluent area, so the Spanish ladies here may go for a beautician??? I had a friend here who was a beautician and set up a beautiful salon next to her house, she'd run a large chain of salons in the UK and sold them hoping to do the same here, however, she's recently gone back to the UK, not because of her business, but her marriage hit the rocks, her children didnt like it here, her mother in the UK became ill....

Now she's an example of being in a mess - she sold everything to come here bought a house for over a million euros (FFS) just before the crisis. she now is living in the UK with her mum, desperately trying to rent out or sell her Spanish house - she's got it on the market for 700,000€ - not much of a loss then !!!!!!!

Jo xxx

I dont know how much or how many nurseries there are in these areas, cos mine are older, but I have seen a couple of signs that look like they're nurseries


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Sad but interesting. What's the house worth do you think? I know some Russians with money to burn.
> 
> Cash buyers and not the "We want 110% mortgages chancers" one meets every day.


well I think she was done when she bought it - in fact between you and me, I think she was "exaggerating" as to how much she paid for it!! 

Its in the campo outside of El Grande, lots of land, pool, stables, four bedrooms, UNDERFLOOR HEATING - but nah, I'd say its worth less - and I think she'll have to take less as her marriage and life is a mess!!? 

That said, your russian friends could find lots of available properties I'm sure??!!?

Jo xxx


----------

